# Signs from the Rally to Restore Sanity



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

...and/or Fear

One of the best things about the rally are the signs people were encouraged to bring. Here are some good ones:

Sanity Is A Pre-Existing Condition
I can see America From My Back Yard
Hawaii Birthers for Statehood
Make Awkward Sexual Advances, Not War
I Came Here Illegally. I Went 5 mph Over the Speed Limit On I-95
Free Hugs from a Militant Atheist with a Gay Agenda.
He's Black, Get Over It
This Sign Contains Correct Grammar and Spelling
I love America. Even Though We Get It Wrong Sometimes, It's Still a Nice Place To Raise a Family.
Speak Softly And Carry a Bibliography of Statistics
Retired CIA Analyst for a Sensible Drug Policy
Minorities: They are Not So Scary When You Get to Know A Few
We The People, Not We the Corporations 

And my personal favorite:
I don't want to take my country back - I want to take it forward

Right on. (Left on?)

Their permit was for 60,000 people. Estimates put the crowd at 250,000. Very cool.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Stop the InsaniTEA. Learn History.

Sanity is Sexy.

Mothers of Democrats: Give Your Children More Milk To Grow Stronger Backbones. 

Jon Stewart wants YOU to take it down a notch.

Radical Moderate. (I am the American people too.)

We're all in this together -- let's act like it.

I fact-check chain emails.

Don't tread on me because I disagreed with you.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I watched it on Comedy Central but I haven't followed that up with the 24-hr news channels to see how their pundits are spinning it. 

I thought it was the most balanced political statement I've heard in a long time.  It wasn't from the left, it wasn't from the right, there was no bashing ... I don't think it will make a big difference in our toxic political environment - but everything said needed to be said.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

It got a bit sluggish in the middle, but the opening music was good, and Jon's monologue at the end was spot on. I especially liked the point he made about how virtually every American, every day, manages to cooperate with others by finding an acceptable middle ground in order to get things done, while the people who seem most incapable of that are those in political office and all the TV political pundits, regardless of which "side of the aisle" they're on.

I just hope that everyone who believes in "sanity" will get out there and vote for whomever they feel are the lesser evils, rather than giving up and letting the radical minorities on either side choose who gets into office via their fear-mongering tactics.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

I so TOTALLY wish I'd been there - I've been watching the lead-ups on the Daily Show and the Colbert Report and wondering how it would all turn out.  

Love, love, love the signs


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

The signs were really amazing. Correct grammar and spelling - that's great!  My sister mentioned one held by a little girl wearing a princess dress that said "I want my tea party back!".


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

There was good coverage on the Washington Post website.  There is not a thing in the NY Times.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Well, there is one blog on the NY Times website. Couldn't find this until it was posted by a facebook friend:

http://thecaucus.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/10/30/live-blog-rally-to-restore-sanity-andor-fear/?scp=1&sq=colbert%20stewart%20thousands&st=cse


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

And these:

One side had a FOX News logo and said 'This is My Comedy Channel' and the other side had a Comedy Central logo and said 'This is My News Channel'

Comedians Make Better Anchors

Vote Sanity 11.02.10


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

A couple signs my cousin photographed while at the rally:

"What do we want? Moderation!!! When do we want it? In a reasonable time frame."

"Dear Dad, just because you saw it on the Internet doesn't make it true."


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Hahaha...love the one about Dad and the Internet.  My folks do not check for truth sometimes...


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> "What do we want? Moderation!!! When do we want it? In a reasonable time frame."


Love it!


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I live in Southern Ohio and have 4 friends who got together and drove out to attend the Rally.  I think they had an absolute blast, though the crowd was WAY too big for me to deal with... we just recorded it on TV instead.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

If you didn't catch it, here is a link to Stewart's ending monologue, in my opinion the only real must-see part of the show (about 13 minutes long): http://www.comedycentral.com/videos/index.jhtml?videoId=363864&title=jon-stewart-moment-of-sincerity


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

NogDog said:


> If you didn't catch it, here is a link to Stewart's ending monologue, in my opinion the only real must-see part of the show (about 13 minutes long): http://www.comedycentral.com/videos/index.jhtml?videoId=363864&title=jon-stewart-moment-of-sincerity


I agree completely.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My husband is reading signs to me from an email he received from his sister:

The biggest threat to America: Gay, Muslim, Mexican Bears!

I'm Mad as Hell but Mostly in a Passive-Aggressive Way

LOL


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Here's a link to a page with 100 signs. (Warning, a very few contain profanity.)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/the-100-best-signs-at-the-rally-to-restore-sanity


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh Nogdog, you stole my thunder.  I just went and looked up that link and came back to post it.  You beat me to it.  I think these signs are great, but a few do get down and dirty.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

LOVE those signs!!!


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I loved the signs! So many were so funny. I had a blast. When I get back home, I'll have to post a picture of my sign.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

The signs are awesome!  I'm trying to watch the Jon Stewart link but the buffering is driving me crazy...


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I saw a sign at another rally today. The sign asked the question "Is Obama a Keynesian?" The news reporter then asked people at random what they thought of it.

In answer, most of them made sarcastic and/or hostile remarks about 'ignorant' Birthers and 'radical' Teaparty supporters concerning Obama's questionable citizenship and how stupid people were to think that he was from Kenya and how the birther's just thought that Obama supporters were stupid, but that they weren't stupid, etc.

The Birthers think Barack Obama was born in *Kenya*. 
*Keynesian* is an economic philosophy.

Kenya natives are called Kenyans, not Kenyesians or Keynesian.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

hsuthard said:


> My sister mentioned one held by a little girl wearing a princess dress that said "I want my tea party back!".


Greatest. Sign. Ever.   

A friend and I actually considered driving from Sacramento to D.C. for this rally. I really wanted to be there, his message is so great and would have been fun to see it in person. So few people out of the entire country are the ones actually agreeing with everything that Beck and Limbaugh are saying, and now they along with Palin are screaming about not compromising with Democrats on anything. Great... that is a good sign for some common sense governing coming the next two years. What I hate is that it seems like in either party that if you are not extreme enough to one side or the other that you get voted out. Any moderate is called a RINO and voted out so the only ones voted in are the ones that refuse to work with the other side on anything.

And they are all HYPOCRITES and that is why I love Stewart and his message because he shows the total hypocricy of all those people. Last night on The Daily Show he gave the example about how Obama saying Republicans could sit in the back seat of the car but can't drive. Fox News, Limbaugh, Beck, etc, all turned that into some racial comment about the back of the bus.  Stewart then showed a clip of Michael Steele ACTUALLY saying Dems need to get in the back of the bus. *sigh* Why can't we vote in all moderates who will work with eachother, that way things might actually get done. On the left and right... My wife and I have been together 14 years and when we don't argue it's because we both compromised on something and met somehwere in them middle. It's not that hard... right?


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

Brendan Carroll said:


> I saw a sign at another rally today. The sign asked the question "Is Obama a Keynesian?" The news reporter then asked people at random what they thought of it.
> 
> In answer, most of them made sarcastic and/or hostile remarks about 'ignorant' Birthers and 'radical' Teaparty supporters concerning Obama's questionable citizenship and how stupid people were to think that he was from Kenya and how the birther's just thought that Obama supporters were stupid, but that they weren't stupid, etc.
> 
> ...


Righ, I saw Beck's little funny gotcha piece where he mocked Democrats and Liberals.  Isn't he the one constantly claiming the high ground and moral authority and saying how we need to get closer to God and be good to eachother? Right... and you probably saw where for a small fee the man making 34 million a year will let you log on and listen/watch him mock all the Democrats getting voted out? He is exactly the problem with his devise rhetoric... and six degrees of Soros game. They all think the country would be better if we were in some make believe 1700's dream state that never existed in a world that is nothing like it was 200+ years ago.

And before you start laughing at the people who support some democrats maybe you should send a text book or a copy of the Constitution to Christine O'Donnell, Palin, Sharon Angle and other people who are trying to want to actually run the country and not just support others.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks, there are members here with beliefs/convictions at both ends and along the whole length of the spectrum. . . .let's not let this turn into a political discussion.  We've learned that it never goes well so. . . .let's just not go there in the first place, eh?


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

Sorry, I was thinking while I was typing that I might be veering off topic but my fingers are so much stronger then my brain.  I hope I didn't offend anyone, it wasn't my intention. Sorry everybody. 

I certainly don't want to distract from the hysterical signs at the rally.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Well, I finally got around to uploading my pictures! Here's the sign I had (you can click on them for a bigger picture):
 
And a couple pictures of the crowd as we were leaving:


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

How awesome! Wish I could have attended.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

A friend sent me this one yesterday...

What do we want?
Evidence-based change!
When do we want it?
After peer review!

That one had me chuckling...

L


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm just amazed at the number of people who went to the rally. Very cool!


----------

